# Howl-o-Scream @ SeaWorld 2021



## keishashadow

There’s going to be a new haunt in town this year!

Howl-O-Scream will be at SeaWorld Orlando from September 10 to October 31.



Howl-O-Scream will descend upon Sea World Orlando during select nights from September 10th to October 31st.

This event is designed to be separate from the family friendly Halloween events Sea World traditionally has offered in the past & will continue this year.

Anticipated offerings:

haunted houses, scare zones & roaming haunts throughout the park

Shows: A musical dance show, outdoor show with special effects along with DJs & party zones

several coasters operating along with a potential hour early entry into the park

Note: All above rumored details will be updated here once officially confirmed.

This thread is a community work in progress, feel free to share any/all rumors & updates for this new to Orlando event

The following information is direct from the official website


----------



## keishashadow

Houses:


----------



## keishashadow

Mazes:


----------



## keishashadow

Park map:  

Shows:


----------



## keishashadow

Bars:


----------



## keishashadow

Miscellaneous 4


----------



## shh

yay - another option to consider! May switch it up and try this rather than HHN this year - especially if Universal eliminates BOGO tic and/or their ticket prices are significantly higher than last year. Thanks for starting the thread!


----------



## TheRealDrDisney

Any options for Quick Queue?


----------



## keishashadow

TheRealDrDisney said:


> Any options for Quick Queue?


Just bare bones info so far.  Think it’s reasonable they would offer that option as a money maker fir them


----------



## keishashadow

They hinted on Twitter yesterday a possible multi night tix


----------



## Joanna71985

keeping my fingers crossed for a season pass


----------



## Joanna71985

And it's official! Just announced that there will be a season pass for HOS at both SW, as well as SW and BG! I think it's a really good price too


----------



## keishashadow

Appears there is an AP discount.  Not sure how much, we let our passes go this spring (hoping for a blue friday ).  

If PH can/will check, please post.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

keishashadow said:


> Appears there is an AP discount.  Not sure how much, we let our passes go this spring (hoping for a blue friday ).
> 
> If PH can/will check, please post.



It was a $5 per ticket discount when I checked our early September dates.


----------



## shh

TheRealDrDisney said:


> Any options for Quick Queue?



Still waiting to hear something about this - really hope they offer it. Otherwise imagine the lines will be nuts, it being the inaugural year with everyone itching to travel.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Purchased our tickets for opening night, September 10th. 

I too am hoping for a quick queue or tour option, and honestly I'll be VERY surprised if SW doesn't offer one.  When they have an opportunity to bring in extra income, I'm sure they will capitalize on it.

Bring on the event merchandise, too!  Seaworld, take my money lol.


----------



## shh

hey...does anyone know if there's a way to buy these tickets elsewhere to avoid the website's $10 service fee - I hate these bogus add on fees - that's almost 1/3 of the total ticket price.


----------



## keishashadow

shh said:


> hey...does anyone know if there's a way to buy these tickets elsewhere to avoid the website's $10 service fee - I hate these bogus add on fees - that's almost 1/3 of the total ticket price.


would be nice if they could be purchased in advance (as in now) at the park gates at Guest Services, either at SW or even Aquatica.

Perhaps somebody could inquire when they next visit the park?

updated sticky, SW is/will be rolling out out additional info in what appears to be an intriguing way, bit of a puzzle to try to figure out the various symbols.


----------



## shh

Reading SW's promo comments, (thanks for posting, Keishashadow ,) seems like SW is pointedly positioning themselves as the more intense, unfiltered horror experience _("we're not shying away from the scares"). _ Sounds like a dig at their much bigger HHN competitor - so many HHN fans have complained on FB in the past few years that the event's intensity keeps getting watered down to satisfy more sensitive families/kids.

Feels like they're striving for a version of what HHN used to be years ago as their competitive differentiator? Would be super smart, imo. People seem to like the Busch Gardens Tampa HowlOScream - they even still sell the IV drink bags or nurse shots, I think. 

Of course, SW lacks the theatrical chops, studio resources and mammoth budget of HHN - they can't match the extraordinary special effects, sets and scareactors, but maybe SW can make up for it by keeping things a bit more intense.


----------



## keishashadow

shh said:


> but maybe SW can make up for it by keeping things a bit more intense


competition is always a great thing in helping to keep the bar high!  The parks are vying for that share of the pie.  The newcomer is smart to tweak things in some fashion to lure the fan base to give it a whirl.

U has definitely toned down the adult level of their HHN offerings.  not sure if they are trying to be more inclusive to kiddos or leaning to being more politically correct.  IMO horror rarely works well without elements that are controversial in some degree to many.


----------



## shh

keishashadow said:


> IMO horror rarely works well without elements that are controversial in some degree to many.



a lot like comedy.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

SeaWorld has started their haunt announcements!

*HAUNTED HOUSE*



*DEAD VINES*
This is no innocent garden stroll. You’ve just wandered into a terrifying realm of ravenous plants and hidden horrors.
Something is stirring among the trees. A shiver runs down your spine as you creep forward, one timid step at a time. Is this jungle alive…or undead? There’s an ominous force at work here, a merciless mistress of ivy and evil. She’s poisoned these woods with an all-consuming appetite for visitors like you. Keep moving and find a way out before it’s too late. You don’t want to end up dead on the vine.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

*SCARE ZONE & ROAMING HAUNT*





*WITCHCRAFT BAYOU*
The cult is growing, and the lure is powerful. It’s hazardous to pass through this backwater bayou, but there’s no way around. Voodoo and witchcraft aren’t real, right? Tell that to the zealous worshippers trying to shackle you with their spells. They won’t rest until your soul belongs to her too. Stay alert, or the dark magic will drag you down.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

*THEMED BAR EXPERIENCE*





*POISON GROTTO*
What’s your poison? Unwind with a refreshing concoction and explore the enticing atmosphere of this unearthly lounge. It’s a fleeting escape from the deadly vines and savage servants nearby. Just be sure to keep your eyes open and pay proper respect to the one who invited you in. You’re her guest here, and she’s always watching.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Super excited to see the themed bar experience!

I'm thinking we may hear something about quick queue around July 25th.  The website notes a price increase on tickets as of that date, so it seems likely they would update their event add on and upgrades at the same time.  But, it's just a guess.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Good chance. 
I've gotta get my tickets - Halloween night.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

CAPSLOCK said:


> Good chance.
> I've gotta get my tickets - Halloween night.



We are there opening night, which definitely isn't ideal.....I'd rather them get the bugs worked out before I went, but we fly home on September 11th so it was opening night or bust.

On the flipside, I'll be able to give y'all a first hand report of the event right afterward, so hopefully that will help others who might be on the fence decide if they should attend or not.


----------



## Joanna71985

I need to buy my season pass


----------



## keishashadow

A nice sale being offered now


----------



## CAPSLOCK

In actuality, the ticket prices all remained exactly the same as they have been since this event was announced.  They're just calling it a sale because ticket prices are going up on July 26th.  Nice of them to warn of the price increase though, I appreciate that heads-up.  Got my tickets before the increase.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

New announcements!
*HAUNTED HOUSE: *


*BENEATH THE ICE*

In the icy wilderness above the Arctic Circle, a research facility was lost…buried under snow and cut off from the outside world. Something compelled you to join the rescue party, but doubt is creeping in. Was that laughter, or the wind? That shiver you feel isn’t just from the cold. These chambers aren’t just frozen tombs. They’re pulsing with unspeakable horrors, and you’ll have to stay frosty and alert to survive.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

*SCARE ZONE & ROAMING HAUNT:*

*FROZEN TERROR*
You might think you’re a safe distance from the snow-entombed research facility, but you’re not free from the frozen horrors. This inhospitable Arctic wasteland is swarming with icy, subhuman walkers. They may have pickaxes and shovels, but they’re not here to help dig for survivors. They’re here to turn you into one of them.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

*SHOW:*



*MONSTER STOMP*

In the misty corners of Victorian-era London, a fiend known only as Jack the Ripper walks the streets. Watch him take the stage in a way you’ve never seen before in this modern rock and rhythm spectacular. Hold onto your seat as electrifying percussion, dancing, and singing combine for a show that’s as darkly entertaining as it is exhilarating.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

*THEMED BAR EXPERIENCE: *





*TORMENTED*
This is one place where a cold frosty one is a good thing. Take refuge from the wintry terrors of the Arctic hellscape outside and do a little refueling here. If you’re feeling mischievous, you can even join in and frighten your fellow expeditioners while they’re braving the horrors beneath the ice. How’s that for refreshing?


----------



## CAPSLOCK

*ANY NIGHT TICKET*
● *NEW Flexible Date Ticket:* Brave 1 visit to Howl-O-Scream 2021 on ANY event night *Sept. 10 - Oct. 31, 2021* at SeaWorld Orlando.
● Event starts at 7 p.m. but gate opens at 6 p.m. on the selected date.
● *For a limited time,* any Thurs, Fri or Sun event night is only $34.99, or enjoy the flexibility of any 1 night for $44.99.


SeaWorld added an "any night" ticket - interesting that they're priced cheaper than many date specific ticket nights....


----------



## ChanaC

This is totally random but I just saw the Tim Tracker video where he seemed fairly confident that the icey/frozen themed stuff will be by the Antartica area. I'm willing to bet that they are actually in the Wild Arctic. For one, the descriptions literally use the word "Arctic" (aka north pole vs Antarctic south pole). Also, the whole theme of Wild Arctic is a research base. Plus, has anyone ever been in there right as the park opened and the whole exhibit is empty? It actually is kind of spooky in there. There are lots of creeks and sounds you normally don't hear when the exhibit is busy and loud. Also, all the animal exhibits have backstage housing for the animals so they could reasonably set up a house in there without disturbing the animals.


----------



## keishashadow

CAPSLOCK said:


> *ANY NIGHT TICKET*
> ● *NEW Flexible Date Ticket:* Brave 1 visit to Howl-O-Scream 2021 on ANY event night *Sept. 10 - Oct. 31, 2021* at SeaWorld Orlando.
> ● Event starts at 7 p.m. but gate opens at 6 p.m. on the selected date.
> ● *For a limited time,* any Thurs, Fri or Sun event night is only $34.99, or enjoy the flexibility of any 1 night for $44.99.
> 
> 
> SeaWorld added an "any night" ticket - interesting that they're priced cheaper than many date specific ticket nights....


Interesting, added to sticky

one thing I did want to mention is September is magical dining month.  Sharks underwater grill is participating again this year. Had a great meal via that promo last year!

You can make reservations in the magical dining site.  Note that you do not need regular park admission & parking is complimentary

typically, you are permitted to remain after dining & enjoy the park.

I’m hoping it will allow us to remain in the park vs exiting & reentering for the haunt.  Universal & WDW always have employees with scanners in the park to affix wristbands for special events

have never been to howlo scream at BG.  Does anyone know if they followed same procedure in the past?


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Evil Upgrades | Howl-O-Scream | SeaWorld Orlando
Front of the line upgrades now available.


----------



## shh

CAPSLOCK said:


> Evil Upgrades | Howl-O-Scream | SeaWorld Orlando
> Front of the line upgrades now available.


I know it's the first year for SW to do this...so no one knows for sure, but what's your take on needing these - think it'll be big crowds/long waits every night - like HHN - or mostly just on weekends? Wondering if anyone has experience with the Busch Gardens version to know how bad the lines get - and if I should consider saving the $100 for 2 of us or if they're well worth it. (With HHN, there's 10 houses, so really get a lot from the EP...SW is just 5, right?)


----------



## CAPSLOCK

I'd love to know the answer to that too.  

I'm going Halloween night, so I'm looking forward to seeing some impressions & tips from those going earlier.  Plus they'll have some time to work out any kinks.


----------



## keishashadow

CAPSLOCK said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing some impressions & tips from those going earlier. Plus they'll have some time to work out any kinks.


Yes, we need all the gory details!


----------



## shh

CAPSLOCK said:


> I'd love to know the answer to that too.
> 
> I'm going Halloween night, so I'm looking forward to seeing some impressions & tips from those going earlier.  Plus they'll have some time to work out any kinks.



Sounds like a smart plan. My fear (ha...no pun intended) is they pull a universal stunt and jack up the prices constantly between now and then - so I'm torn between grabbing it now  or waiting and risk paying more. 

I wanted to wait just 1 week when HHN EP first were released (needed to check time off schedules) and they abruptly jacked it up for my date $20, then another $10 - no prior notice. It annoyed me so much, I opted out of HHN this year.


----------



## keishashadow

CAPSLOCK said:


> Evil Upgrades | Howl-O-Scream | SeaWorld Orlando
> Front of the line upgrades now available.


Surprised to see only a $30 difference between single access & unlimited for night I checked 

the latter could really make the lines long at the popular houses


----------



## CAPSLOCK

I wonder how well their sales are going.  They have released a few new ticket deals, and their "any night" ticket is lower than several of the nights it would cover - leads me to believe they're itching for more sales.  Plus they announced ahead of time that prices would be going up on July 26th, and even then it was just a little.  So, I'm hopeful that even if the prices do increase, they'll give a warning first.  

OMG, the multiple price hikes for HHN are frustrating.  Price hikes one week apart, price hikes when they'd only been on sale a few weeks - quiet and sneaky like.  And HHN kept the lowest price the same for the longest time, so that the EP kept saying "starting from $69" when there was literally one night for $69, one for $89, and the rest $99+.   But the main page just said "starting from $69" like nothing changed, so you wouldn't even realize until you clicked through to buy.  I'm surprised they haven't hiked the actual tickets yet.  "Yet" being the operative word, I'm sure.


----------



## keishashadow

CAPSLOCK said:


> And HHN kept the lowest price the same for the longest time, so that the EP kept saying "starting from $69" when there was literally one night for $69, one for $89, and the rest $99+. But the main page just said "starting from $69" like nothing changed, so you wouldn't even realize until you clicked through to buy.


Yep, a good ole’ fashioned come on there lol 

I need to give up on FF tix and just buy singles I’m thinking at this point


----------



## CAPSLOCK

I'm so happy I kept our BOGO tickets from 2020.  They were cheaper than the Sat. 10/30 single night ticket is now - and for whatever reason, that Sat. isn't blocked out!  

I suspect if you bought the single nights, you'd be able to upgrade to the FF if they do end up offering them.  But fair chance you'd only be able to upgrade 1 ticket per person (like how Disney works w/ not being able to put multiple single tickets towards 1 AP).


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

The "Evil Upgrades" have been released.  Just bought our Front Line Fear Extreme passes for $79 each.  

Evil Upgrades | Howl-O-Scream | SeaWorld Orlando


----------



## Joanna71985

Well, I officially have my HOS season pass! Looking forward to going often


----------



## keishashadow

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> The "Evil Upgrades" have been released.  Just bought our Front Line Fear Extreme passes for $79 each.
> 
> Evil Upgrades | Howl-O-Scream | SeaWorld Orlando


Yes, Capslock caught that on Thursday.  He’s always ahead of the HoS game .  

It’s hard to pass up as they are such a bargain.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

keishashadow said:


> Yes, Capslock caught that on Thursday.  He’s always ahead of the HoS game .


Thanks! 
(*She's)


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

keishashadow said:


> Yes, Capslock caught that on Thursday.  He’s always ahead of the HoS game .
> 
> It’s hard to pass up as they are such a bargain.



Ah, sorry.  In my haste, I didn't see that amid the HHN discussion.   In my defense,  I have family visiting from Canada and we've been consuming copious amounts of wine lol....it makes wading through some of the updates a tad more fuzzy .

I'm slightly disappointed they didn't offer a VIP style tour with a guide, but the Front Line Fear came in so under budget that I won't complain.


----------



## keishashadow

CAPSLOCK said:


> Thanks!
> (*She's)


Sorry LOL


----------



## keishashadow

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I'm slightly disappointed they didn't offer a VIP style tour with a guide, but the Front Line Fear came in so under budget that I won't complain.


I bet they would if they had enough staff, still an issue there 

hoping u can link any TR here to share ur thots & hints on the event since you are visiting early on


----------



## keishashadow

Arrgh
Captain’s Revenge


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

keishashadow said:


> I bet they would if they had enough staff, still an issue there
> 
> hoping u can link any TR here to share ur thots & hints on the event since you are visiting early on



I will absolutely plan to pop back with photos and some details about our experience.  No trip report this time, alas life has become too busy for those things......but a post-event write up, for sure.


----------



## keishashadow




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

SeaWorld has released a VIP tour option for HOS.  It can be found under the "Evil Upgrades" section on their website.

Evil Upgrades | Howl-O-Scream | SeaWorld Orlando 

The details are as follows:

*VIP TERROR TOUR*
*HOWL-O-SCREAM 2021*

Not sure if you can make through this night on your own? Allow one of our VIP guides to help you brave the hoards and survive this Tour of Terror! This guided tour is private and customizable to maximize the fear factor for your group. Get ready for guts, gore and a night of seriously sinister fun.

● VIP Tour Guide from 7 p.m. to Midnight
● Unlimited front-of-the-line access to each of our houses
● Unlimited front-of-the-line access to rides
● Priority Reserved Seating to Monster Stomp
● 4 Complimentary beverages (alcoholic or non-alcoholic)
● *EXCLUSIVE* bonus rooms in one of the Howl-O-Scream houses

*More Details:*

A minimum of two guests per reservation is required.
The VIP Terror Tour begins departing at 7:00 p.m. Please meet your guide 15 minutes prior to your tour start time, late arrivals may miss elements of the tour.
*Event admission is required, and is not included*.
All children under 18 must be accompanied by a paid adult.
Cancellation of your tour or changes in your group size must be done at least 48 hours in advance of your scheduled event night or 100% of your payment will be forfeited.
Must be 21 years or older (and present a valid, government issued ID) to consume alcoholic beverages. SeaWorld reserves the right to refuse service of any alcoholic beverage to any guest who is unable to provide proper identification or appears to be intoxicated. 
We had initially booked the Front Line Fear Extreme, but I called today to cancel those passes and book the VIP tour instead.  I might be misreading the details, but it sure sounds like we will have a tour guide all to ourselves and will not be combined with another group.  If that's the case, the $189 per person fee is a steal (plus it comes with 4 alcoholic beverages each......and with all those themed bars, we would have likely purchased those anyway).  It was definitely more expensive than the FLF Extreme (which was only $79 pp) but I know DH will be very happy with the tour.  I can't wait to tell him about it when he gets home from work tonight.

Happy Friday the 13th!


----------



## keishashadow

Another house



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> If that's the case, the $189 per person fee is a steal (plus it comes with 4 alcoholic beverages each......and with all those themed bars, we would have likely purchased those anyway)


wow, was out of town, didn’t catch that!  Sure seems to be a deal.  Hmmm  wonder if they will offer the ‘extras’ on sale, seems to be a new one every week or so


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

keishashadow said:


> wow, was out of town, didn’t catch that!  Sure seems to be a deal.  Hmmm  wonder if they will offer the ‘extras’ on sale, seems to be a new one every week or so



I may be mistaken on the 4 included beverages each.....it may be per party (so split between the two of us).  The wording isn't super clear so I'm prepared for either option.   At the price point, I am okay with either scenario.  That's 4 we won't have to buy!

I certainly hope this is the end of the add-on announcements.  With less than a month to go, I'd rather not have to be switching anything more around at this point.   While I appreciate them putting a valiant effort in on their inaugural event, it's getting a bit late for new offerings.  Of course I say that, but I seem to keep whipping out my credit card when they do change things up LOL.


----------



## keishashadow

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I certainly hope this is the end of the add-on announcements. With less than a month to go, I'd rather not have to be switching anything more around at this point. While I appreciate them putting a valiant effort in on their inaugural event, it's getting a bit late for new offerings. Of course I say that, but I seem to keep whipping out my credit card when they do change things up LOL.


yes, I think it might back-fire on them just a bit at this point.  

All these different ‘sales’, promos, offerings is getting somewhat confusing.  Those on the fence may just delay purchasing anything waiting for the next best deal.

we already bought just the one day tix, a quickie trip with one of my DS who only has a week to do it all lol

i’m hoping to possibly be able to upgrade DH & my tix at the gate/during the event if we can swing another quickie weekend trip before the haunt season is over.   

hard to imagine a theme park turning down the offer to take in more $ lol, not sure if SW will continue the practice for the special event


----------



## Metro West

I hope this event is a huge success for SW...it will give HHN a run for its money...HHN's ticket costs are outrageous. I would love to go to HOS next year...I probably won't go to either this year unless the COVID cases significantly drop.


----------



## tony67

Would like to have done the VIP tour - but looks like you need at least two people

Should be good though


----------



## keishashadow

tony67 said:


> Would like to have done the VIP tour - but looks like you need at least two people
> 
> Should be good though


yes, surprised they aren’t ‘grouping’ singles into more of a public tour

however, shocked you can book a private tour for such a relatively low fee compared to U’s pricing


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

keishashadow said:


> yes, surprised they aren’t ‘grouping’ singles into more of a public tour
> 
> however, shocked you can book a private tour for such a relatively low fee compared to U’s pricing



We have friends who want to join us on our tour, so I have messaged SW to see if they can be merged with our twosome if they purchase their VIP Tours and tickets separately from ours.  I will be surprised if they say no....it will save them an entire staff member for that 5 hour block....but who knows?


----------



## Metro West

Has anyone heard what kinds of crowds they have been getting? I haven't seen much online.


----------



## shh

Metro West said:


> I hope this event is a huge success for SW...it will give HHN a run for its money...HHN's ticket costs are outrageous. I would love to go to HOS next year...I probably won't go to either this year unless the COVID cases significantly drop.



agreed. HHN needs some competition. As I mentioned on HHN thread, I tapped out this year, annoyed by their express pricing games. I really resent dynamic auction-style pricing that makes me feel like the sucker paying more than everyone else because I bought too soon or too late.

Figuring I learned my lesson about waiting too long, I bought a specific-day howl o scream tic fast, as SW advertised this would be lowest price and sale ended late July. A week after I bought, they introduced a better thurs-Sun flex tic for the same price that I'd have rather had._ 

I cannot win. Lol.  _


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> Has anyone heard what kinds of crowds they have been getting? I haven't seen much online.


1st night is Friday, 9/10.  Not sure if CM or media preview

relying on Gina giving us the 411


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

keishashadow said:


> 1st night is Friday, 9/10.  Not sure if CM or media preview
> 
> relying on Gina giving us the 411



I am also very curious to know if the park will have a lot of vloggers and media there on Friday.  I will be certain to post back and let you know (I'll ask our tour guide for the I side scoop, I'm not shy lol).

We were at the park today, and they had very few event shirts left in the HOS gift shop.  The merch seems to be selling well if nothing else.  And the sets that are up for houses and scare zones look REALLY good!


----------



## tony67

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I am also very curious to know if the park will have a lot of vloggers and media there on Friday.  I will be certain to post back and let you know (I'll ask our tour guide for the I side scoop, I'm not shy lol).
> 
> We were at the park today, and they had very few event shirts left in the HOS gift shop.  The merch seems to be selling well if nothing else.  And the sets that are up for houses and scare zones look REALLY good!


I sure hope so  - want to see what it looks like before I totally commit to a night - to be honest HHN looks a bit disappointing to me - but I will still be going

I suspect viewfromthecheapseats will be there to cover it one of the nights - but who knows


----------



## keishashadow




----------



## Metro West

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I am also very curious to know if the park will have a lot of vloggers and media there on Friday.  I will be certain to post back and let you know (I'll ask our tour guide for the I side scoop, I'm not shy lol).
> 
> We were at the park today, and they had very few event shirts left in the HOS gift shop.  The merch seems to be selling well if nothing else.  And the sets that are up for houses and scare zones look REALLY good!


 I don't see any reason HOS would not be a great success! I agree...the commercials look really good. 

I'll be waiting to hear your experience!


----------



## shh

Metro West said:


> I don't see any reason HOS would not be a great success! I agree...the commercials look really good.
> 
> I'll be waiting to hear your experience!


Heck after the past year I've had, I'll be truly delighted to just walk around SW at night, sample a couple drinks and feel the Halloween spirit. 
Since I'm not spending a fortune at $35/ticket, the expectations aren't as high. They don't have to wow me.  It's kinda nice.


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> the commercials look really good.


ooh, will have to google to try to find those since out of market


shh said:


> Since I'm not spending a fortune at $35/ticket, the expectations aren't as high. They don't have to wow me. It's kinda nice.


my thoughts too.  Will be nice to see another park’s take on a haunt.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Well, we did Howl O Scream last night and had a GREAT experience.   There was a LOT of confusion before and at the start of the event.....many employees were woefully unprepared for guest questions.....but we expected that on the first night of their first year.   We were in the park during the day and did not enter through the HOS entry point, which proved to be a bit of an issue as no one seemed to know how they should get us from the Sharks holding area to the completely opposite side of the park in time for the 7 pm tour start.  Our guide actually ended up coming to find us behind Bayside stadium when we couldn't find our way to the Sirens Bar.  Once that initial confusion was dealt with, the rest of the night was awesome. 

The VIP Terror Tour was EXCELLENT.   We had two great guides and both were a ton of fun.  The tour provided each of us with 4 drinks (can all be alcoholic if you want, which is a value up to $12.99 plus tax and gratuity per drink), complimentary packaged snacks (cookies, chips, rice Kristie treats, etc) at each bar stop, a light up souvenir glass, and the opportunity to hit the scare button at wild arctic (which normally you have to pay for).  The tour took is to the front of the line at all 4 houses, gave us reserved seating at Monster Stomp (that show eas INCREDIBLE!), took us through each of the scare zones more than once, gave us front of the line privileges on Mako, and allowed us a wonderful reserved seating area at each bar.  The guides informed us that they were not permitted to accept gratuities, but they absolutely deserved them.  Our tour was about 5 hours long and gave us the opportunity to repeat houses as we wanted to, and also gave us access to a bonus room in waters edge inn.

Crowds seemed like so a tour was not likely "needed" but we enjoyed wrapping up our trip with the VIP treatment.   I will share some pics as I can.  Currently sitting at Outback Steakhouse at the airport waiting for boarding. I will try to get some uploaded as I can.  Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## keishashadow

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> no one seemed to know how they should get us from the Sharks holding area to the completely opposite side of the park in time for the 7 pm tour start.


Yikes. Were u herded into holding zone at 6 pm?


Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Mako


Was it the only ride operating? 


Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> The guides informed us that they were not permitted to accept gratuities


That’s unfortunate


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

keishashadow said:


> Yikes. Were u herded into holding zone at 6 pm?
> 
> Was it the only ride operating?
> 
> That’s unfortunate



We didn't head into the holding zone until about 6:20 or so.  We milled around in the waterfront area until then, and no one was shooing us one way or another at that point.  I would suspect that may change when staff aren't so unsure of what they are doing.

Infinity Falls was also running, as far as I am aware.  Sesame Street Land was sectioned off an unavailable to guests, as was the front section of the park.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Dani, one of our guides


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## keishashadow

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> View attachment 604039


Hey, I know that couple lol   Nice you could meet up


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

The Longshoremen at the Sharks bar were a highlight of the night.  They were SO much fun!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## keishashadow

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> The Longshoremen at the Sharks bar were a highlight of the night. They were SO much fun!


Is that a private/tour only place?

candy corn drink sounds interesting?  Any recommendations?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Just boarded our plane but I will try to answer more this evening and tomorrow.   Hopefully @pattyw will also pop in and give her feedback too!


----------



## shh

keishashadow said:


> Is that a private/tour only place?
> 
> candy corn drink sounds interesting?  Any recommendations?



My eyes went right to the candy corn drink too! I love candy corn...if anyone tries it, can they report back here?

Thanks for the pics - getting psyched!


----------



## Metro West

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Well, we did Howl O Scream last night and had a GREAT experience.   There was a LOT of confusion before and at the start of the event.....many employees were woefully unprepared for guest questions.....but we expected that on the first night of their first year.   We were in the park during the day and did not enter through the HOS entry point, which proved to be a bit of an issue as no one seemed to know how they should get us from the Sharks holding area to the completely opposite side of the park in time for the 7 pm tour start.  Our guide actually ended up coming to find us behind Bayside stadium when we couldn't find our way to the Sirens Bar.  Once that initial confusion was dealt with, the rest of the night was awesome.
> 
> The VIP Terror Tour was EXCELLENT.   We had two great guides and both were a ton of fun.  The tour provided each of us with 4 drinks (can all be alcoholic if you want, which is a value up to $12.99 plus tax and gratuity per drink), complimentary packaged snacks (cookies, chips, rice Kristie treats, etc) at each bar stop, a light up souvenir glass, and the opportunity to hit the scare button at wild arctic (which normally you have to pay for).  The tour took is to the front of the line at all 4 houses, gave us reserved seating at Monster Stomp (that show eas INCREDIBLE!), took us through each of the scare zones more than once, gave us front of the line privileges on Mako, and allowed us a wonderful reserved seating area at each bar.  The guides informed us that they were not permitted to accept gratuities, but they absolutely deserved them.  Our tour was about 5 hours long and gave us the opportunity to repeat houses as we wanted to, and also gave us access to a bonus room in waters edge inn.
> 
> Crowds seemed like so a tour was not likely "needed" but we enjoyed wrapping up our trip with the VIP treatment.   I will share some pics as I can.  Currently sitting at Outback Steakhouse at the airport waiting for boarding. I will try to get some uploaded as I can.  Feel free to ask any questions.


 That sounds great...well...except for the first part. Those pictures you shared look great! I hope they bring it back next year!


----------



## tony67

So there are plenty of videos up on youtube from the media night Friday if you are interested.

Looks pretty good overall - much more adultish like HHN used to be - for example they have jello shots in syringes
Seems like they have done a better job incorporating the masks from the videos ive seen on HHN - may be a different experience in person obviously

The dont seem to have the conga line situation like HHN - but not sure if that was just for the "media" folks and the rest of us go through in larger groups

I also found it amusing that they sell a No Boo necklace so the SAs know to leave you alone - only $15 - I suspect we may see Universal do that in the future


----------



## keishashadow

tony67 said:


> much more adultish like HHN used to be - for example they have jello shots in syringes


know the shots are popular but, I don’t equate jello with adult lol .  could be the media folks but, seems to be less kids in evidence than HHN has drawn since Stranger Things Opened the floodgates.


----------



## New Mouse

keishashadow said:


> know the shots are popular but, I don’t equate jello with adult lol .  could be the media folks but, seems to be less kids in evidence than HHN has drawn since Stranger Things Opened the floodgates.




Hhn was killed long before stranger things.


----------



## ShadeDK

Passing along another report from a friend that did HHN on Friday and Howl-o-Scream last night.  Good event overall - still working out some kinks but it’s opening weekend of their first year.  Busy but not crowded.  

Pros:
-Houses are well staffed and enthusiastic scare actors - really get into their parts
-Entry is pulsed -no conga line - it slows things down some but most waits were 5-10 minutes 
-Scare zones are atmospheric and interesting, rely more on character and creepiness than jump scares - one of them goes on forever and as soon as you think you’re out, nope - you’ve just hit another story segment of the scare zone 
-House design is good and makes good use of the space; set pieces and themes are interesting; although there are only 4 houses, there did seem to be some variation in quality among them; mix of jump scares and character/creepiness scares 
-lots of “stuff in face”, which HHN has gotten away from in recent years 
-night rides on Mako
-More of an adult feel than recent HHNs - but still a lot of families and young kids; lots of security

Cons:
-Linear design of the event and you end up having to walk a lot unless you go in order; some houses have hard to find entry points, and the exits might spit you out in a way that you have a lot of backtracking 
-Very few food options - they mentioned the panini stand (2 premade panini choices), a Mac and cheese bowl, pizza/hamburger option at the restaurant near Wild Arctic, and the restaurant by Infinity Falls.  Odd since the event is long and there’s a lot of bars and drinking options.  
-Not really enough to do for as long as the event lasts - possible to do everything in 2-3 hours
-Jello shots in syringes - they said they had people everywhere trying to sell these - especially while waiting in line. 
-Parts of the event felt thrown together, although it’s first year there was a sense they did some of this last minute

One anecdote: their longest wait was about 25 minutes at the first house when the event opened. They went back right before they left and there was nobody - literally they were the only one in the house - an eerie and awesome experience to be the only person in a house like that

Their overalI impression was that it’s a good start and hopefully they continue to improve it and add more.  A nice supplement to HHN (but if you only can pick one, spend the extra and hit HHN).


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

tony67 said:


> Looks pretty good overall - much more adultish like HHN used to be - for example they have jello shots in syringes



Some of the dancing in the Siren's Song show is also very much "adultish".  DH was shocked that our wholesome SeaWorld incorporated such overtly sexual content.....not shocked "appalled", just shocked SHOCKED.  I guess we expected scary, but we weren't expecting sexual scary!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

keishashadow said:


> Is that a private/tour only place?
> 
> candy corn drink sounds interesting?  Any recommendations?



The VIP tours had special reserved seating at each bar that was off limits to non-VIP guests, but all bars are open to all patrons (you just have to sit in the "regular" seating area).

We didn't try the candy corn drink....I am not a bourbon girl (whiskey and I don't get along well ) and DH hates candy corn.  I was slightly disappointed in him because I wanted a photo of it!!

We did try the Paranormal Potion, Siren's First Kiss, Tormented Terror and Freaky Fanta.  We both liked the Siren's First Kiss the best (that's the one pictured in the souvenir glasses).  #2 for me was the Paranormal Potion (the green drink), #2 for DH was Tormented Terror (the coral/pinkish color drink that's not in the souvenir cup).  The Freaky Fanta (which has the gummy worms in it, on the left of post 86 .... the drink on the right is just a beer) was really tasty but VERY sweet.  I was happy that they had a themed non-alcoholic option though, because 4 full sized alcoholic drinks in less than 5 hours is a lot for me, so it allowed me to use one of my drink entitlements and still maintain my equilibrium LOL.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

keishashadow said:


> know the shots are popular but, I don’t equate jello with adult lol .  could be the media folks but, seems to be less kids in evidence than HHN has drawn since Stranger Things Opened the floodgates.



Maybe our timing was off, but we didn't see a lot of kids at all.  We did chat with a mom and her two daughters, ages 12 and 13, in the holding area before the event started but they were probably the youngest we personally saw.  Definitely not like many of the HHN's we have attended where there seemed to be dozens and dozens of babies, toddlers and preschoolers in strollers with their parents.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

ShadeDK said:


> Passing along another report from a friend that did HHN on Friday and Howl-o-Scream last night.  Good event overall - still working out some kinks but it’s opening weekend of their first year.  Busy but not crowded.
> 
> Pros:
> -Houses are well staffed and enthusiastic scare actors - really get into their parts
> 
> -Entry is pulsed -no conga line - it slows things down some but most waits were 5-10 minutes



I have to second that the scare actors were incredibly enthusiastic.  They all seemed to be 100% into their roles.....and not just those in the houses and scare zones, either.  There was a zombie running the scare button at the bar by Wild Arctic and she was TOTALLY in character!  As were the Longshoremen at the Sharks Bar and many others.   The cast of Monster Stomp brought an energy I have not seen in a show for a VERY long time.

We were told by our tour guide that the max number of people through a house at one time is 6.    No conga line means often no one in front of you, so the scares don't get ruined/taken by those a few people ahead.  I *really* liked their method of staggering guests..... it made it so much more fun not seeing where people are going to pop out at you before they do.  Of course, if you're nervous and needing that in order to get through, that could be problematic!


----------



## keishashadow

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I was happy that they had a themed non-alcoholic option though, because 4 full sized alcoholic drinks in less than 5 hours is a lot for me, so it allowed me to use one of my drink entitlements and still maintain my equilibrium LOL.


They’d be carrying me out feet first

I’m floored there is no conga line.  Starting to wonder tho that the wait times might be difficult if crowds build as season passes.


----------



## tony67

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Some of the dancing in the Siren's Song show is also very much "adultish".  DH was shocked that our wholesome SeaWorld incorporated such overtly sexual content.....not shocked "appalled", just shocked SHOCKED.  I guess we expected scary, but we weren't expecting sexual scary!


Yeah - sort of surprised by some of the stuff I saw on the various you tube channels to be honest - considering how toned down they have gotten at HHN


----------



## Metro West

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I have to second that the scare actors were incredibly enthusiastic.  They all seemed to be 100% into their roles.....and not just those in the houses and scare zones, either.  There was a zombie running the scare button at the bar by Wild Arctic and she was TOTALLY in character!  As were the Longshoremen at the Sharks Bar and many others.   The cast of Monster Stomp brought an energy I have not seen in a show for a VERY long time.
> 
> We were told by our tour guide that the max number of people through a house at one time is 6.    No conga line means often no one in front of you, so the scares don't get ruined/taken by those a few people ahead.  I *really* liked their method of staggering guests..... it made it so much more fun not seeing where people are going to pop out at you before they do.  Of course, if you're nervous and needing that in order to get through, that could be problematic!


 That's great and I'm glad there is no conga line...I've had many scares ruined by the people in front of me over the years. 

I also love the fact you can pay to scare others...I'm definitely doing that!


----------



## MissSha

OK.....I am, without a doubt, a chicken baby, so no need to guess why I feel this way but PLEASE help me understand what's fun about looking at bloody rooms filled with gore and having someone scream in your face to startle you??? I really just don't get the attraction here.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

MissSha said:


> OK.....I am, without a doubt, a chicken baby, so no need to guess why I feel this way but PLEASE help me understand what's fun about looking at bloody rooms filled with gore and having someone scream in your face to startle you??? I really just don't get the attraction here.



It's not everyone's cup of tea, that's for sure.  But it's really no different than those who enjoy roller coasters.....it's a thrill, and some people thrive on that.  Roller coasters give a physical thrill:  the feelings derived from launching, dropping, spinning, turning on a track.  For Halloween events, it's more of a mental thrill.....the same kind people get from watching scary movies, except you're walking through it and LIVING it.  You know it's not real, but it's so exceptionally carried out that it still FEELS real.....and that's a fun "rush" for many.

For me, I'm completely wowed by the details.  When I'm walking through the houses, I'm taking it all in.....and I'm always blown away by the level of attention that is given to each house, each room, each scene.  Even the small details in the makeup and costume of a specific scare actor.  It's often INCREDIBLE.  

When walking through the Wizarding World of Harry Potter at Universal, you are transported to another place and that feeling is amazing.  The same is true at Howl O Scream and Halloween Horror Nights, just with a sinister side.  The scares are very much part of the fun.......I love it when they can "get me" with a scare even when I'm tensed and ready and WAITING for one.  After the initial fright (which is brief), the FUN sets in.....and it leaves a person eager for the next one.


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> The Longshoremen at the Sharks bar were a highlight of the night.  They were SO much fun!



I'm so happy they were brought back for HOS! I've really missed them




keishashadow said:


> Was it the only ride operating?



Mako and Infinity Falls are the only rides operating


----------



## keishashadow

tony67 said:


> Yeah - sort of surprised by some of the stuff I saw on the various you tube channels to be honest - considering how toned down they have gotten at HHN


My take is you can see more explicit T&A on music videos.  Can always just keep on a-walking. Not necessarily my cuppa tea.  Pretty sure the mr will love.  Something for everyone lol    

They’ve been quite transparent that it’s an adult event.  Still, inevitably, people will complain it’s nothing like the daytime kiddo activities


----------



## tony67

keishashadow said:


> My take is you can see more explicit T&A on music videos.  Can always just keep on a-walking. Not necessarily my cuppa tea.  Pretty sure the mr will love.  Something for everyone lol
> 
> They’ve been quite transparent that it’s an adult event.  Still, inevitably, people will complain it’s nothing like the daytime kiddo activities


Yeah - not complaining - just surprised really  - Id like to see HHN go back in that direction


----------



## Metro West

tony67 said:


> Yeah - not complaining - just surprised really  - Id like to see HHN go back in that direction


 In 2004 HHN had two houses (Castle Vampyr and Demon Cantina) which were more adult oriented by having half naked men and women in both. They were both fun but they don't really do those any more which is a shame.


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> In 2004 HHN had two houses (Castle Vampyr and Demon Cantina) which were more adult oriented by having half naked men and women in both. They were both fun but they don't really do those any more which is a shame.


enjoyed Rob Zombies scare zone in ‘19, it sure had it’s moments Lol


----------



## whiteness

We did HOS last night.  We used to do Knott's Scary Farm every year until we moved out here last year.  Always bought a pass and usually did the Boo-Fet at least once.

I REALLY wanted to like HOS but...it felt like a "One and Done."

Pros:
1. The Longshoreman's Bar.  Loved the ambience, the comic show, and the featured drink, Candy Corn Old Fashion, was the best mixed drink we've had so far at Seaworld.  It was strong, not too sweet, and with just the right amount of Candy Corn "essence."  I wish they would add it to their permanent menu.

2. The Monster Mash was high energy, great costumes and theming and a lot of talent up there.  Loved the part when they did the skeleton dance.  There are restrooms in the theater (the Elmo one) and they let you in 30 minutes before the show which you should do as it fills up.  This reminded me of Elvia's old show (without Elvira.)  I prefer it over what replaced her at Knott's ("Puppet-It up"...which, ironically, is basically a muppet show for adults.)

3. The wait times were low.

4. The second house (in the arctic exhibit) was pretty good and seemed to go on forever.  The others were...OK.  They really made an effort, although they were certainly not up to Knott's level.  Not even close.

5. Seaworld did look dark and spooky.  There was a lot of fog in places: I kept expecting jumps scares, but unfortunately there weren't enough jump scares for my liking.

Cons:
1. Just not enough there to keep us interested for more than 3 hours, depending on how long you hang out at the Longshoreman's Bar.  And it lacks repeatability.  I really regret having gotten a season pass, which will be largely wasted.  I might go back again if I am bored and have nothing else to do, having already paid for it.

2. No themed food to speak of.

3. The scare zones weren't very scary, some of the scare actors kind of looked unsure of themselves.  They didn't do the very effective slide scares like at Knott's.  They lack Knott's Ghost Town, which is an AMAZING venue for this, but the rest of Knott's was done fantastic as well.  Seaworld just felt...weak.

4. Aside from Monster Mash, they lacked depth and quality of entertainment.

5. We felt that the mazes just weren't exciting and immersive enough for us.  They could have more special effects perhaps?  There were some stand out moments (this one scene with strobe lights was a highlight), and we enjoyed them, but still wanted more.  And there were only 4 mazes.

6. The layout was too linear as others have mentioned.  A lot of walking.  Some of the mazes left you off quite a distance back where you came from.  The entrances were hard to find, and it wasn't always obvious what maze we were entering.

7. Things were generally hard to find and the map was very hard to read in the available lighting.

8. The first bar, Siren's call?, looked fun.  There was even live entertainment.  But it was right at the entrance, and most people walked past it so it was mostly empty.  If it had been more central, I bet it would have been more popular.


----------



## keishashadow

whiteness said:


> The scare zones weren't very scary, some of the scar actors kind of looked unsure of themselves. They didn't do the very effective slide scares like at Knott's. They lack Knott's Ghost Town, which is an AMAZING venue for this, but the rest of Knott's was done fantastic as well. Seaworld just felt...weak.


We were fortunate to be able to experience Knotts only once, the year they had their version of ‘tooth fairy’.  They had a great hotel package, dinner with scareactors, special key rooms, all for a much lower price than normal haunts.   

TBH we were blown away!  I mean this in a good way, Knotts was much more ‘raw’. Let’s just say the crowd was really into it.

The foreboding atmosphere really had me uneasy…in a very good way.   combo of it being an unfamiliar park to us & relatively compact with so many dark nooks & crannies perhaps, all perfect elements for staging a creepy event.  I never experienced the slide scares beforehand, awesome.  

It truly was a totally different vibe from the USH HHN & the MNSSHP we experienced during the same trip…which we followed up with a stop at the Orlando haunts on the way home on that bucket list trip.  

One thing i do believe that sets the CA haunts apart is the large pool of professionally trained actors   my assumption is many of them eagerly line up for the gigs each years, their skill set truly elevated the final result VS many of the same houses set in USO.  

That said, going early in the season to most haunts, even the professionally produced ones…you can easily find yourself in a bit of a dress rehearsal mode.  Seems the later you go, the better everyone settles into their roles.

have seen things get visibly tweaked during our trips as to what works & doesn’t in the houses.  at U they have the “a” & “b” teams.  often, one is visibly stronger than the others.  

in the past HHN had an internal competition for bragging rights as to the ‘best’ scariest house.  many of the scareactors were long-time participants in the event (Chain Saw Wolves!)

IMO, it’s a real labor of love for those who work the events.  I appreciate all their efforts, even if they don’t always stick the mark.  It’s all about setting one’s expectations realistically. I don’t expect to be blown away the first year of the this new event, however, I sure do look forward to being at the event next Sunday!


----------



## tony67

So I will probably do HOS again next year - but overall it did seem very poorly planned and a bit cheesy.
Its the first year and HHN is having issues getting people so I'm sure that makes it harder for a second tier park.
The linear structure is a pain as I started in the wrong spot and missed the area with chainsaws and the longshoreman's bar     I did run into them before HOS as they were heading in and they were pretty cool
I just was not interested in walking through it all again to get back though - 

The sirens show was pretty lame if you ask me.  I had heard a lot of good things about it.

After two houses I skipped the other two - was not worth the wait. 

On the way out I checked out Siren's call - it was VERY loud music and 4 girls dancing - but totally empty - was not going to hang there by myself.  Will say the dancers were working very hard even though it was totally empty

The other thing is there were a lot of VERY unhappy people who were not doing HOS and wanted to get through that area etc at around 5:30.   So lots of complaining and looking for managers.  So they need to figure that out as well or at least do a better job of informing guests.  People only do 1 or 2 days at seaworld so when you close early there is no alternative for them.   At least HHN you can go to IOA.


----------



## Samirella

keishashadow said:


> know the shots are popular but, I don’t equate jello with adult lol .  could be the media folks but, seems to be less kids in evidence than HHN has drawn since Stranger Things Opened the floodgates.



You don't equate jello shots with adults?  You have to be 21 to have alcohol, doesn't get more adult than that.


----------



## keishashadow

Samirella said:


> You don't equate jello shots with adults?  You have to be 21 to have alcohol, doesn't get more adult than that.


Yes, you, can put booze in nearly anything   However, I equate jello to a childhood food.  To each their own, enjoy


----------



## CAPSLOCK




----------



## leiaorgana

Would it be possible for someone to start an official 2022 thread for Howl-O-Scream please? We’re attending on 29th Oct and I’m not seeing much information for planning purposes. A few houses, scare zones and a show have been announced now for this year via email but I’m looking for information about where to stay in the park as a day guest as we’ll also be doing the park that day as well. Thank you!


----------



## macraven

are you up for this request keisha?


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> are you up for this request keisha?


Oh, you know it!


----------

